# Structural Engineer Salary



## devinm (Jul 26, 2013)

Please help! 

I recently received an offer to work in the UAE as a Structural Engineer and they offered me about USD 7000 per month plus living etc. I am a US Citizen with a graduate degree (Masters) and I have about 7 years work experience in the area of structural/stress analysis. Is the salary the company offered me a fair deal? I know I don't need to pay UAE taxes but I still need to pay US federal taxes for expats.

Any information is appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You really don't give enough much information to offer any advice.

It depends on your current salary and what the 'plus living' actually entails.

As a general guide figure Dubai cost of living as similar to NYC or SF


----------



## devinm (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello Senior Expat!

Thank you for the reply.

I actually work for Boeing and live in CA. What they offered me was 25000 AED for a 1 year contract, plus accommodation, airfare and health insurance. Their offer is actually less than what I make now and I have about 6 years experience and a MS.

I think it's fair to ask for at least what I am making currently plus something etc if I was to come back after 1 year of work and having to go thru the issues of finding a job again.

They also didn't offer family accommodation etc etc. So I think I need to ask for this as well, if not I don't think it's worth while leaving my current position with Boeing.

Please advice as best as you could!

Thank you.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

devinm said:


> Hello Senior Expat!
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


People do the numbers different ways, and at the end of the day it is just a matter of how you look at the gross income. What terms they use in the salary description does not matter.

But I look at it this way, the quality of life here is a step down from the USA, so it has to be worth it. To me that would be a salary equal to what I get at home plus enough that covers more than what rent would cost. It seems they are providing housing so I would make sure it is a nice place in a desirable neighborhood, and also they should cover utilities

Companies like to sell you on the, there is no tax so you can take a lesser salary. Sure there is no income tax but there are plenty of fees and there is no protections either. Also no 401K matching funds. I would not leave a good job at Boeing for anything less than an offer you just cannot say no to, which does not sound like what you have on the table


----------



## devinm (Jul 26, 2013)

yes you are correct! it's not work moving to another country if they can't even match what I am making at the moment and yes there is no 401K match either. They are quick to point out the tax free salary deal but at the end of the day I'd still need to pay US federal taxes, even tho this amounts to something less if I were to move to the UAE.

Thank you for the helpful comments and I will point out to them my current perks Vs. what they are offering.

Regards

Devin


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Something else to keep in mind (which I did not know before coming here). You most likely cannot invest money in a Roth fund while here. You need to have a certain amount of taxable income to invest in a Roth so when you claim your Foreign Earned Income Exclusion you will lose out on that.

Good luck, I hope it all works out for the best


----------



## devinm (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you and I will keep you posted on what happens from now on!


----------

